

Armed police raid unlicensed barbers - cwan
http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2010-11-07/news/os-illegal-barbering-arrests-20101107_1_barbers-deputies-raids

======
ewes_a_name
Do you need a license to wash cars in the USA as well?

